# Penguin guide to cds



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

I know this is a dumb question but is there any place on the internet where all the books have been brought together and one can access it? I know Gramophone has associations with the writers and they now have paid subscriptions. I have about 7 of various editions but would like to donate them but would be nice to look up now and then the actual wording of the time period.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Having them digitized and available would be a great benefit - but realistically, how many people would really be interested? The information in them is extraordinary.


----------



## Clinicalyabrasiv (Apr 21, 2021)

I would love to read these if you digitized them


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't think digitizing and sharing them would be legal (copyright issues). For the same reason, if they can be found digitally on internet, it is almost certainly illegal. Sharing such links on Talk Classical is not allowed.

That said, I wished I had kept my copies - they were culled in one of our international moves.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

Yes, I was thinking about copyright issues. I am afraid of regretting throwing them out and not having them there to read again. I did find a copy on Open Library of one early edition but it is such a pain to read a book on the site.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I did find this:









Here's the link, if it hasn't gone "cold":

*Penguin guide to cds*

Then again, maybe this is rather the *CDs guide to Penguins*?

In any case, as I look at my CD shelves, I'm beginning to see a lot of penguins. A _lot_ of penguins!


----------

